# Small Fan fiction I wrote (dunno the title yet)



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Death from being possessed by a daemon of the warp is a fate no-one would choose. Being possessed write in front of an inquisitor is even less favorable. Yet it happened to me and I'm still alive to tell the tale. I'll explain.

I'd signed for the guard about 8 months ago. I'd bought a commission, got the rank of Lieutenant, got a squad of troops to command, etc, etc: you've all heard it before. Anyway, me and ten soldiers of the emperor were about to jump feet first into what can only be described as hell. 

I was in a Valkyrie troop carrier if my memory tells me so. Pug ugly thing, all bulky. The face only a techpriest could love. The ground was about 800 meters bellow. Wind: none. Perfect jump conditions. Well, that's what the instructors tell us. The ground bellow was grey and murky, churned up and trenches criss-crossed the ground like dot-to-dot patterns. The little green light flashed, and it looked as if I was to jump first. Swallowing my fear, and remembering the many times we'd practiced back at basic, I hurled myself of the craft. 

Wind whooshed around my head and nothing else seemed to matter except me, the ground, and the Grav chute. I counted the seconds down, knowing at five I should pull the little ripchord to my right. 5...4....3....2....There was an ear splitting explosion, and instinctively I looked back to see the aircraft I had just jumped out of burning and plummeting towards the ground. There were 5 chutes. the other 5 were disturbingly invisible.

Remembering the task at hand, I pulled the ripcord and was jerked back as the fabric blossomed out. I'd heard of men having their backs broken when they pulled the ripcord to late. I just hoped that the ache in my back wasn't critical.

After about a minute of gently drifting, I hit the ground with a resounding thud. Quickly, I released myself from the Grav Chutes bonds, and dived into into a nearby trench. Was this part of a heretical complex, or was it an abandoned Imperial defense line? Who knows. Who cares, in fact. "Sir? Sir? Where are you?" I picked up the radio I'd stupidly dropped with the Chute. "I'm in a trench, I think I can see you."
A few hundred meters away, were a few soldiers milling around, heading for my position. They had to be my men. Which is why it shocked me when they suddenly disappeared. 

A loud chugah chugah chugah. A man fell. Another chugah. Another falls dead. The men then gained the initiative and fell into a trench for cover. One was unnervingly still. 

I ran up to them. They were probably mine: most still were wearing the full face helmets that came with the drop gear. There were 2 of them: another three were lying on the mud, bleeding their life's blood. "It's chaos out there sir! Planes falling out the sky, Machine guns raking us down: we must be at least 30 miles from the dropsite!" Now we were in trouble. A scraping of treads and the baying of savage cultists from above the trench wall seemed to signal the end.

"Well, I'm going to die fighting for the Emperor, not caught unawares by the Great Enemy. Who's with me?"

(I'll continue the story if you like it, please give feed back.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I am interested. Keep it going.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Then men seemed unwilling, scared even. _Cowards,_ I immediately thought _Wait no: these men are not men, mere boys. They are just frightened that they know their death is a few minutes away._ 
"I'll go," said a trooper who seemed very young, though his face aged away by war. 
"I'll give my life for the emperor."
"Me too."
So it was decided, we were to charge, and probably die fighting. 

We hurled ourselves over the trench wall. Heavy bolter positions opened up all over the trench system, and mortars in the hills opened up, adding their deafening blasts to the cacophony of war. A man whose name escapes me disappeared in a mortar blast, before he could even see where his enemy was. Another man opened up with his lasgun, shredding a cultist, before being blasted apart by the Multilaser of a traitorous Chimera APC. That tank would be the one to kill us. None of the survivors of me and the young soldier could even glance the behemoth. We were dead, to put it short.

But the Emperor was watching, and didn't want us to fall. Well, me. I'll admit I shed a tear when the young guardsmen tried to clamber up onto the tank, seemingly killing the stub gunner and starting to fire into the open hatch, only to be shot in the chest by a lying but wounded stub gunner. But it was then a miracle happened. what I believe was a thunderhawk gunship dropped out of the sky, burning from being hit by AA, and slammed into the ground, grinding into cultist formation, sending chimera, bolter and cultist flying and burning. 

Instinctively, I hurled myself to the ground: there were traitor thunderhawks out there, and I didn't really want to get picked up by a chaos marine fire team. But out of the wreckage rose the Space Marines of the Adeptus Astartes. It was certainly a motley crew...well for space marines. A real mish-mash of chapters. There was a Blood Angel, a Tech Marine, Servitors and all; a guardsmen, armed with a glistening sniper rifle and a bionic eye; and above them all an Inquisitor of the Ordo....something or other (I admit despite my officer rank I don't know a thing about the old =][= guys) followed by a loyal acolyte. He looked scary [the Inquisitor not the Acolyte], as if he could unleash all hell on a planet with a click of his all powerful fingers (which I heard Inquisitors can do...must be pretty cool!) Naturally, I swallowed my fear and walked up to the party, forgetting my squadmates and tried to tag alone.

"Lieutenant Veldt, 181st Harakoni Warhawks, reporting, sirs."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

its good continue the story I'm looking forward to the next installment


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Keep it going.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

gimme more i demand it please


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

more, i need more,this is way better then i thought it would be


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I just realised that this is the old RP we did way back, please, keep going!


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

I like, I like! Keep it going!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

yes, you caught my attention, good writing intresting, yes MORE!!!!! *waves hand* you will write the next part of your story......:grin:


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

i agree more more!!


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

more more by the order of the inquisition i insist you write more


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

More, more...MORE!!!!!! 

Or else..:threaten::threaten:


----------

